# tojiro dp vs yaxell ran



## blackice (Nov 7, 2012)

hi i'm an italian chef and i would buy a japan knife (gyuto 25-27 cm). At work i try different brands (global, misono, yaxell), I think yaxell will be a good knife for me, misono is better but too much expensive. Yaxell is a good knife with a vg 10 core and 25,5 cm is a good size but reading many treads a lot of chefs talking very well about tojiro dp, so i don't know if is better yaxell or tojiro. Both have vg 10, but i never try tojiro dp. My budget is 130-150 dollars. my question is: yaxell or tojiro? are there other brand with this price? where i can buy this knife? where i work there is'nt knife shop so i buy online. thank for your help and sorry for my grammatical mistakes


----------



## mainaman (Nov 7, 2012)

for 150 usd may be you can try Carbonext
http://japanesechefsknife.com/KAGAYAKICarboNextSeries.html
better than Tojiro for sure, never heard of the other brand you like.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 7, 2012)

For western handles, CarboNEXT is a good one. So is Suisin Inox Western http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...-western/suisin-inox-western-240mm-gyuto.html. If you don't mind smallish handles, I would look at Kanetsugu Pro M series also from Japanese Chefs Knife.


----------



## eaglerock (Nov 8, 2012)

yaxell is very similar to shun. not good value for what you get.

I would spend the money on Carbonext or Suisin western like other recommended


----------



## samuelpeter (Nov 8, 2012)

As someone that owns a Tojiro DP, I would recommend against it. Based on the feedback of everyone else, and likely my next step up, I'd say you're better off with the CarboNext.


----------



## blackice (Nov 8, 2012)

thnak every body for your answer... i was undecide between beacuse seems both good knife but i think this http://japanesechefsknife.com/KAGAYAKICarboNextSeries.html will be my knife.Maybe i 'll buy also a stone. But i have anothger question: why carbon steel is less expensive than vg 10? i see this http://japanesechefsknife.com/KAGAYAKIVG-10.html what is better? i hope tha this site ship in italy beacuse there aren't many web site in my country with this price and this knife


----------



## eaglerock (Nov 8, 2012)

They ship to Italy for only 7$ no worries


----------



## blackice (Nov 8, 2012)

realy  well finally i found my knife ...but differents with http://japanesechefsknife.com/KAGAYAKIVG-10.html ?


----------



## James (Nov 8, 2012)

The steel in the carbonext definitely has better edge retention than vg10.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 9, 2012)

blackice said:


> realy  well finally i found my knife ...but differents with http://japanesechefsknife.com/KAGAYAKIVG-10.html ?


I have that knife. A friend of mine gave it to me because he hated it. It looks cheap. I told him I wanted it because I'm not into "pretty," just performance. I have to say, while it's decent for the price, I would rather use a cheapie with relatively poor steel like a Fujiwara. Those are nice to use, easy to sharpen and don't look and feel like crap. There are those that like it. Hopefully, you're one of them.


----------



## blackice (Nov 9, 2012)

i'm a bit confuse...is better carbon or vg-10?Why vg-10 knife is most expensive if carbon has better performance?


----------



## stevenStefano (Nov 9, 2012)

Carbonext should be better. Why is it cheaper than the Kagayaki VG10? I don't know, probably because they don't look as flash, but the Carbonext should be better


----------



## blackice (Nov 9, 2012)

thanks for your answer...i just see this knives:
http://japanesechefsknife.com/KAGAYAKICarboNextSeries.html#CarboNextSeries 
http://japanesechefsknife.com/TenmiJyurakuSeries.html#AogamiSuper
http://japanesechefsknife.com/FKHSeries.html#FKH
with different kinds of carbon...what is the best for you?


----------



## blackice (Nov 9, 2012)

maybe aogani super is better than other?


----------



## eaglerock (Nov 9, 2012)

All are good choices, i'm sure you will be happy with any.


----------



## Tatsuya (Nov 18, 2012)

samuelpeter said:


> As someone that owns a Tojiro DP, I would recommend against it.


I have the 240mm gyuto and agree with this. A 210mm Suisin Western gyuto is currently on its way from Jon.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 18, 2012)

samuelpeter said:


> As someone that owns a Tojiro DP, I would recommend against it. Based on the feedback of everyone else, and likely my next step up, I'd say you're better off with the CarboNext.



what do you have against the DP?


----------



## stevenStefano (Nov 18, 2012)

I think it's not a good one for people who aren't so confident with their sharpening because the cladding is very very soft, I think you could almost scratch it with your nail. If your angle wobbles at all the grit from the stone sticks to the sides like glue


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 18, 2012)

the cladding is pretty high up on every DP i've used or seen, and that's a purely cosmetic issue. people who aren't confident with their sharpening are going to scratch up whatever knives they use, until they get good at it, and every knife is going to get scratched up once it requires thinning, which all knives eventually will. at least the soft cladding on the DP is easy to polish out, if one is so inclined.


----------

